# Online Reinin calculator



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Sociotypograph is a neat tool, but it doesn't let you choose whether you relate to a dichotomy completely, or just to a certain degree. I couldn't find any working calculators in English, so there's one in Russian.

And here's wikisocion page on dichotomies.

You can googletranslate the calculator, or rely on my mad language skillz:

Экстраверсия - Интроверсия
_Extraversion - Introversion_

Интуиция - Сенсорика 
_Intuition - Sensing_

Мышление - Эмоции
_Thinking - Feeling (or, literally, "emotions")
_
Иррациональность - Рациональность
_Irrationality - Rationality_

Беспечность - Предусмотрительность
_Carefree - Farsighted_

Уступчивость - Упрямство
_Yielding - Obstinate
_
Статика - Динамика 
_Static - Dynamic_

Демократизм - Аристократизм
_Democracy - Aristocracy_

Тактика - Стратегия
_Tactics - Strategy
_
Конструктивизм - Эмотивность
_Constructivism - Emotivism_

Позитивизм - Негативизм
_Positivism - Negativism
_
Рассудительность - Решительность
_Judicious - Decisive_

Веселость - Серьезность
_Merry - Serious_

Процесс - Результат
_Process - Result_

Квестимы - Деклатимы
_Asking - Declaring


_Here's my result (I left all 4 Jungian dichotomies in the middle, because I didn't want to be biased):
INFP: 30%
ENTP: 11%
INTJ: 8%
ISFJ: 7%
ESFP: 7%
ISFP: 6%
ESFJ: 6%
ENTJ: 6%
ENFP: 5%
ISTP: 4%
ESTJ: 4%
INTP: 3%
ISTJ: 1%
ESTP: 1%
ENFJ: 1%


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

27% - INFP ( Yesenin, IEI ) 
14% - ENFP ( Huxley, IEA ) 
10% - INTJ ( Robespierre, LII ) 
7% - ENTP ( Don Quixote, ILE ) 
7% - INTP ( Balzac, OR ) 
6% - ESTJ ( Stirlitz FEL ) 
5% - ESTP ( Zhukov, SLE ) 
5% - ISTP ( Gabin, SSI ) 
5% - ISFP ( Dumas, SEI ) 
3% - ENTJ ( Jack London, LIE ) 
3% - ESFJ ( Hugo, ESE ) 
3% - ISFJ ( Dreiser, ESI ) 
2% - ENFJ ( Hamlet, EIE ) 
2% - ESFP ( Napoleon SEE ) 
2% - INFJ ( Dostoyevsky, EII ) 
0% - ISTJ ( Maxim Gorky, LSI )


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

StellarTwirl said:


> 27% - INFP ( Yesenin, IEI )
> 14% - ENFP ( Huxley, IEA )
> 10% - INTJ ( Robespierre, LII )
> 7% - ENTP ( Don Quixote, ILE )
> ...


Please enlighten me how you got those scores? It was teh second test you took or? Because the first test didn't calculate anything for me as far as I could tell.

Nevermind, I understand how the first test works now, and unfortunate to say it can't fit me into any archetype XD


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Please enlighten me how you got those scores?



Middle or Undecided : 0 
Somewhat : 1
Very : 2


Extraversion/Introversion : 0
Intuition : 2
Thinking/Emotions : 0
Irrationality : 2
Foresight : 1
Compliance : 1
Dynamics : 1
Democracy/Aristocracy : 0
Tactics : 1
Emotiveness : 1
Negativism : 1
Judgment : 1
Gaeity/Seriousness : 0
Result : 2
Asking : 1


Have you observed something that contradicts any of these dichotomies? I wasn't sure about "Asking vs. Declaring".


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*{ edit }*

Okay, you added more to your post. I feel like my response strengthens the evidence for both "Asking" and "Yielding". XD

The other calculator leaves me without a type ... but I liked its descriptions.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

24% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
19% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
9% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
7% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
6% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
5% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
5% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
5% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
5% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
3% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
3% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
2% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
2% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
2% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
2% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
2% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)*​*


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

22% - INTP ( Balzac, OR ) 
16% - ENTJ ( Jack London, LIE ) 
12% - ENFJ ( Hamlet, EIE ) 
12% - ISTP ( Gabin, SSI ) 
9% - ISFP ( Dumas, SEI ) 
8% - INTJ ( Robespierre, LII ) 
4% - ENFP ( Huxley, IEA ) 
3% - ENTP ( Don Quixote, ILE ) 
3% - ESFJ ( Hugo, ESE ) 
3% - INFJ ( Dostoyevsky, EII ) 
3% - ISFJ ( Dreiser, ESI ) 
2% - ESFP ( Napoleon SEE ) 
2% - ISTJ ( Maxim Gorky, LSI ) 
1% - ESTP ( Zhukov, SLE ) 
1% - ESTJ ( Stirlitz FEL ) 
1% - INFP ( Yesenin, IEI )


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

> Static
> 
> *Perceives reality as unrelated stills.* Notices the state of an object or process at a given moment, but overlooks changes and trends in them.





> Dynamic
> 
> Perceives reality as a series of interrelated events. Notices trends and changes in an object or process, but overlooks their state at a given moment.



I've been thinking about this, and I find it strange. Are they really suggesting that Ne-types (categorized as "static") DON'T see changes or connections between events? I don't relate.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*{ edit }*

Or are they saying static types see them but don't find them interesting? (I can't relate to that either.)

Or maybe it should be "_treats_ reality as..." instead of "_perceives_ reality as...".


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

StellarTwirl said:


> I've been thinking about this, and I find it strange. Are they really suggesting that Ne-types (categorized as "static") DON'T see changes or connections between events? I don't relate.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Well NeFi types are for example considered dynamic whereas NeTi types static. I relate much more to dynamic no matter what.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

StellarTwirl said:


> I've been thinking about this, and I find it strange. Are they really suggesting that Ne-types (categorized as "static") DON'T see changes or connections between events? I don't relate.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


my understanding has been that it depends on the subtypes, that Ti-ExTps and Fi-ExFps have more problem with being unable to interconnect their life events, while your subtype might be intuitive one. intuitive subtype has stronger activating function, which is Fe or Te for Eps, and so doesn't have as many issues with this. still their perception doesn't run as smoothly as it does for Ip types

I'll start a new thread on this so that others can share their experiences


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

My results:


> Logical-intuitive introverts (LII) aim at seeing and creating a system in everything. As a rule, they are erudites who don’t like to show off their knowledge. They’re extremely accurate and pedantic not only in the way of thinking, but also in the way of living. They rarely believe in miracles or fate. Having set a goal, they rely on their own diligence and discipline. They’re characterized by consistency, reliability, and always keeping their word.
> 
> LII’s weakness is ethics of relations, which may result in uncertainty and inaccuracy in emotional estimation of others — clearly seen in an new environment. LII watch the others and try to understand what fits this company, what’s accepted and what’s not. However, they still often fail to fit in. Their cheerfulness or gloominess can be out of place. Due to LII’s weakness in perceiving emotional nuances, they see people in black and white (bad/good, kind/evil, friend/enemy). LII often seem thick-headed and stubborn. They just can’t stand any falsity or lies. They can be solid like a rock in what’s really important for them.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Your Russian calculator be saying that there's an equal chance I'm ESFp or INFp.

Sociotypograph calls me Dumas/ISFp. 


Dumas — “Mediator”Porthos (“The Three Musketeers”)
Bernadette (“Big Bang Theory”)
Winnie-the-Pooh
Sensoric-ethical introverts (SEI) are masters of compromise. Their mission is to fully enjoy their life without interfering with other people’s ways.
As a rule, SEI have extremely cozy homes, where they like to relax their soul and body with comfort.
SEI spend their spare time cooking — that is their favourite activity. They are born designers and image-makers. They have a strong sense of colour, form and size.
When gathered with friends at a dinner table, SEI often become masters of ceremonies, jokers, the soul of the party. Their funny stories or anecdotes can warm even the gloomiest person.
SEI’s drawback is their inability to make strategic decisions. They lack persistence, perseverance and foresight in important matters. SEI live day by day and hate thinking about the future. They tend to waste a lot of time on trifles.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Everything went grey for me....no clear type.

...no surprise there I fluctuate between ENTP-INFP and ENFP-INTP in MBTI as well....


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitely said:


> Here's my result (I left all 4 Jungian dichotomies in the middle, because I didn't want to be biased)


Good idea, I also left them in the middle, result:

68% - ESTP
9% - ENFJ
7% - ISFP
4% - INTJ
3% - ENTP
3% - INFJ
1% - ENTJ
1% - ESFJ
1% - INFP
1% - ISTP
0% - ESFP
0% - ISTJ

(It didn't show the remaining types, I guess all of them 0%)

I only had 3 other reinin traits left in the middle.

(Carefree - Farsighted
Democracy - Aristocracy
Asking - Declaring)

Pretty cool test btw.




LeaT said:


> Well NeFi types are for example considered dynamic whereas NeTi types static. I relate much more to dynamic no matter what.


Afaik NeFi is still static type. Ni/Si Te/Fe types are the dynamic ones.


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

I scored LII –the “analyst,” but then it said I have the same socio-type as Sheldon from “The Big Bang Theory,” so I know this test is crap. If anyone wants to tell me what LII translates to, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Mick Beth said:


> If anyone wants to tell me what LII translates to, I would greatly appreciate it.


LII is INTj (Ti-Ne).

wikisocion description


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

20% - INTP 
12% - INFP 
9% - ESTP 
9% - ESFJ 
7% - ENTJ 
7% - ENFJ 
7% - INTJ 
7% - INFJ 
5% - ESFP 
5% - ISFP
4% - ENFP 
3% - ISFJ 
2% - ENTP 
2% - ISTP 
2% - ISTJ 
0% - ESTJ 

Wow, I'm always more seriously considering ILI. °_°


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> Afaik NeFi is still static type. Ni/Si Te/Fe types are the dynamic ones.


You're right, I confused it with NiFe and upon further self-evaluation I'm a static type XD


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Finally bothered doing this. Left the first four in the middle although I'm undoubtly an introverted judger type:

39% - INFJ (Достоевский, ЭИИ)
10% - ENTP (Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
10% - ISFP (Дюма, СЭИ)
8% - ESTJ (Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
8% - ISTP (Габен, СЛИ)
5% - ISTJ (Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
4% - ENTJ (Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
4% - ENFP (Гексли, ИЭЭ)
4% - ENFJ (Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
3% - ESTP (Жуков, СЛЭ)
2% - ISFJ (Драйзер, ЭСИ)
1% - ESFP (Наполеон, СЭЭ)
1% - ESFJ (Гюго, ЭСЭ)
1% - INTP (Бальзак, ИЛИ)
1% - INFP (Есенин, ИЭИ)
0% - INTJ (Робеспьер, ЛИИ)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

If I change the first 4 traits to what I think applies to me, i.e. introverted, thinker, intuitive, rational, I get this (oops, I screwed up T/F and S/N sigh):

36% - INFJ (Достоевский, ЭИИ)
8% - ENTP (Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
8% - ENTJ (Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
8% - ESTJ (Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
8% - ISTP (Габен, СЛИ)
8% - ISTJ (Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
4% - ENFJ (Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
4% - INTP (Бальзак, ИЛИ)
4% - INTJ (Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
4% - ISFP (Дюма, СЭИ)
2% - ENFP (Гексли, ИЭЭ)
2% - ESTP (Жуков, СЛЭ)
2% - INFP (Есенин, ИЭИ)
2% - ISFJ (Драйзер, ЭСИ)
1% - ESFJ (Гюго, ЭСЭ)
0% - ESFP (Наполеон, СЭЭ)

if I put the T/F in the middle, I get this:

50% - INFJ (Достоевский, ЭИИ)
6% - ENTP (Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
6% - ENFJ (Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
6% - ISTJ (Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
6% - ISFP (Дюма, СЭИ)
5% - ESTJ (Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
4% - ENTJ (Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
4% - ISTP (Габен, СЛИ)
3% - ENFP (Гексли, ИЭЭ)
3% - ISFJ (Драйзер, ЭСИ)
2% - INTP (Бальзак, ИЛИ)
2% - INTJ (Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
2% - INFP (Есенин, ИЭИ)
1% - ESTP (Жуков, СЛЭ)
1% - ESFJ (Гюго, ЭСЭ)
0% - ESFP (Наполеон, СЭЭ)

No matter what, I still score overwhelmingly on EII, but I also determined my type based off Reinin and intertype.


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

Definitely said:


> LII is INTj (Ti-Ne).
> 
> wikisocion description


Okay, thanks, but here’s my problem: INTJ = iN, eT and INTP = iT, eN (in MBTI). However, according to Socionics, they are reversed. For instance, from what I’ve heard, if you score INFJ in Socionics, you’re supposed to be INFP in Meyer-Briggs. Shouldn’t whatever type iN and eT correlate to in Socionics be INTJ in Meyer-Briggs as these functions are solely for MBTI and not Socionics which has its own types?


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Mick Beth said:


> Okay, thanks, but here’s my problem: INTJ = iN, eT and INTP = iT, eN (in MBTI). However, according to Socionics, they are reversed. For instance, from what I’ve heard, if you score INFJ in Socionics, you’re supposed to be INFP in Meyer-Briggs. Shouldn’t whatever type iN and eT correlate to in Socionics be INTJ in Meyer-Briggs as these functions are solely for MBTI and not Socionics which has its own types?


Well, there are two schools of thought.

First and foremost, p and j in Socionics are actually consistent with Jung (who called S/N doms irrational, and T/F doms rational).

Second, as I said, some people believe that if you use functions A and B in MBTI, you also use them in Socionics. I actually think that while the correlation exists, there are also people who might relate to different types in both systems. In fact, I'm quite sure that my Socionics type is IEI (INFp, Ni-Fe), and in MBTI I relate the most to INTP (Ti-Ne). I definitely use Ti and Fe in both systems, but I can relate to both Ni and Ne. Go figure 

In any case, functions' definitions are different in the two systems. It's explained in the sticky thread.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Mick Beth said:


> Okay, thanks, but here’s my problem: INTJ = iN, eT and INTP = iT, eN (in MBTI). However, according to Socionics, they are reversed. For instance, from what I’ve heard, if you score INFJ in Socionics, you’re supposed to be INFP in Meyer-Briggs. Shouldn’t whatever type iN and eT correlate to in Socionics be INTJ in Meyer-Briggs as these functions are solely for MBTI and not Socionics which has its own types?


 

ENT*J* (*Te* Ni)ENT*j* (*Te* Ni)INT*J* (Ni *Te*)INT*p* (*Ni* Te)INT*P* (Ti *Ne*) INT*j* (*Ti* Ne)ENT*P* (*Ne* Ti) ENT*p* (*Ne* Ti)
 
J (Ni, Si, Te, Fe) = Dynamic
P (Fi, Ti, Ne, Se) = Static



Zero11 said:


> "The *extraverts best process* tends to be *immediately apparent*. With *introverts* the reverse is true. The *dominant process is* habitually and stubbornly *introverted*; when their attention must turn to the *outer world*, they tend to *use the auxiliary process*. ...
> The result is a paradox. Introverts whose dominant process is a judging process, either thinking or feeling, do not outwardly act like judging people. What shows on the outside is the perceptiveness of their auxiliary process and they live their outer lives mainly in the perceptive attitude."
> 
> And out of the link in your signature:
> The *J* and *P* at the end of the code tell you which of the preferred functions is used in the external world,


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

31% - INTP ( Balzac, OR ) 
16% - INFP ( Yesenin, IEI ) 
15% - INTJ ( Robespierre, LII ) 
9% - ESFP ( Napoleon SEE ) 
8% - ESTJ ( Stirlitz FEL ) 
5% - ENTJ ( Jack London, LIE ) 
5% - ENFJ ( Hamlet, EIE ) 
5% - ISTP ( Gabin, SSI ) 
2% - ENFP ( Huxley IEE ) 
2% - ISTJ ( Maxim Gorky, LSI ) 
2% - ISFJ ( Dreiser, ESI ) 
1% - INFJ ( Dostoyevsky, EII ) 
1% - ISFP ( Dumas, SEI ) 
0% - ENTP ( Don Quixote, ILE ) 
0% - ESFJ ( Hugo, ESE )


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

@Definitely The idea with Sociotypograph is to choose 3 or 4 dichotomies on which you are absolutely certain.

I tend to end up as Delta Rational or Alpha Rational with this test.


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

Definitely said:


> Second, as I said, some people believe that if you use functions A and B in MBTI, you also use them in Socionics. I actually think that while the correlation exists, there are also people who might relate to different types in both systems. In fact, I'm quite sure that my Socionics type is IEI (INFp, Ni-Fe), and in MBTI I relate the most to INTP (Ti-Ne). I definitely use Ti and Fe in both systems, but I can relate to both Ni and Ne. Go figure


Yeah, I was going to say that I believe you can be a different type other than the one you’re correlated to. If you read the description of an “INTJ,” or any other type, in MBTI and Socionics, the descriptions don’t align. Anyways, I was going to ask then that if you’re INTJ in MBTI does that match with INTj in Socionics? Thanks!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Mick Beth said:


> Yeah, I was going to say that I believe you can be a different type other than the one you’re correlated to. If you read the description of an “INTJ,” or any other type, in MBTI and Socionics, the descriptions don’t align. Anyways, I was going to ask then that if you’re INTJ in MBTI does that match with INTj in Socionics? Thanks!


Function-wise yes they do, but they obviously interpret it differently.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mick Beth said:


> Anyways, I was going to ask then that if you’re INTJ in MBTI does that match with INTj in Socionics? Thanks!


No, as these are two different systems. INTJ is NiTe in MBTI, INTj in Socionics is TiNe, but those are not the same function definitions either across the two systems. (Though for N and T functions some of it's similar)


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Bahahaha ESFJ.

19% - INTP (Бальзак, ИЛИ)
15% - ESFJ (Гюго, ЭСЭ)
15% - INFJ (Достоевский, ЭИИ)
7% - ENTP (Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
7% - ENTJ (Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
7% - INTJ (Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
5% - ENFJ (Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
5% - ISFP (Дюма, СЭИ)
4% - ISTP (Габен, СЛИ)
4% - ISTJ (Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
3% - ESFP (Наполеон, СЭЭ)
3% - INFP (Есенин, ИЭИ)
2% - ESTP (Жуков, СЛЭ)
2% - ESTJ (Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
1% - ENFP (Гексли, ИЭЭ)
1% - ISFJ (Драйзер, ЭСИ)


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

49% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
11% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
7% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
6% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
6% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
6% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
5% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
2% - ENFJ (Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
2% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
2% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
2% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
1% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
1% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
1% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
1% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)

Couldn't decide between yielding or obstinate. Positive or negative was hard as well... as was asking or declaring. O_O I thought perhaps I was "yielding" simply because I am rather go-with-the-flow and am very flexible. However, I can be rather stubborn as well. It depends on what the "yielding" or "obstinate" is being applied to, haha. ^^ I am rather optimistic, but maybe I do notice what is absent first. I'm not sure. As for asking or declaring, this also depends. I think I like a good mix of the two.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> 49% - ENFP (Гексли, ИЭЭ)
> 11% - INFP (Есенин, ИЭИ)
> 7% - ENTP (Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
> 6% - ENTJ (Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
> ...


IEE seems legit though. Otherwise you are free to do an interaction video with me to see if fits or not  And yes, I finally got it fixed so there should be no more hiccups unless my computer crashes or something XD


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

22% - infj	
14% - isfp	
10% - intj	
7% - entp	
7% - esfp	
7% - intp	
5% - infp	
4% - entj	
4% - enfj	
4% - estj	
4% - esfj	
3% - isfj	
2% - enfp 
2% - estp	
2% - istp	
1% - istj	​


----------



## SublimeSerendipity (Dec 30, 2010)

19% - ENFP ( Huxley, IEA ) 
15% - INFP ( Yesenin, IEI ) 
12% - ENFJ ( Hamlet, EIE ) 
9% - ESFP ( Napoleon SEE ) 
9% - INTP ( Balzac, OR ) 
6% - ISTJ ( Maxim Gorky, LSI ) 
5% - ESTP ( Zhukov, SLE ) 
5% - ESTJ ( Stirlitz FEL ) 
5% - ESFJ ( Hugo, ESE ) 
4% - ISFP ( Dumas, SEI ) 
3% - ENTP ( Don Quixote, ILE ) 
3% - ENTJ ( Jack London, LIE ) 
2% - INTJ ( Robespierre, LII ) 
2% - INFJ ( Dostoyevsky, EII ) 
2% - ISTP ( Gabin, SSI ) 
0% - ISFJ ( Dreiser, ESI )


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

20% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
11% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
11% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
9% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
8% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
6% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
5% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
5% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
5% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
4% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
4% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
4% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
3% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
2% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
1% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
0% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

aconite said:


> Here's my result (I left all 4 Jungian dichotomies in the middle, because I didn't want to be biased):
> INFP: 30%
> ENTP: 11%
> INTJ: 8%
> ...


Where's the INFJ?


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

47% - ENTP
13% - ESFJ
8% - ISFJ 
7% - ENFJ
6% - ISTJ
4% - ESTJ
4% - INFJ
4% - ISFP
2% - INTP 
2% - INTJ 
1% - ENTJ
1% - ENFP 
1% - ISTP 
0% - ESTP
0% - ESFP 


So like... :shocked:


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

I also left the four Jungian dichotomies in the middle. My type is ENTP according to MBTI, and I do manifest fairly strong S and F and am a somewhat low-key E, so the first two fit, but not the third.

28% - ENTP
18% - ISFP
14% - ESTJ
10% - ENFJ
5% - ISTJ
4% - ENFP
4% - INFP
3% - ESTP
3% - ESFJ
3% - INFJ
3% - ISTP
3% - ISFJ
2% - INTP
0% - ENTJ
0% - ESFP
0% - INTJ


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

29% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
15% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
11% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
11% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
7% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
7% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
5% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
5% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
3% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
3% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
2% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
2% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
1% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
1% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
0% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
0% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)

If I ignore the first 4 options:
23% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
16% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
11% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
9% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
8% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
8% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
5% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
5% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
4% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
3% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
2% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
2% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
2% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
1% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
1% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
0% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

18% - ENTJ ( Jack London, LIE ) 
11% - ENFJ ( Hamlet, EIE ) 
11% - ISTP ( Gabin, SSI ) 
9% - ESTP ( Zhukov, SLE ) 
9% - INTJ ( Robespierre, LII ) 
7% - ESTJ ( Stirlitz FEL ) 
7% - ESFJ ( Hugo, ESE ) 
5% - ESFP ( Napoleon SEE ) 
5% - INFJ ( Dostoyevsky, EII ) 
4% - INTP ( Balzac, OR ) 
4% - INFP ( Yesenin, IEI ) 
3% - ENTP ( Don Quixote, ILE ) 
3% - ENFP ( Huxley, IEA ) 
3% - ISTJ ( Maxim Gorky, LSI ) 
3% - ISFJ ( Dreiser, ESI ) 
0% - ISFP ( Dumas, SEI )


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

30% - INFP (Esenin, IEI)
15% - INTJ (Robespera, LII)
7% - ENTJ (Jack London, lie)
6% - ENFJ (Hamlet, EIE)
6% - ISFP (Dumas, SEI)
5% - ENTP (Don Quixote, ILE)
5% - ESTP (Zhukov, SLE)
5% - ESFP (Napoleon, see)
5% - ISFJ (Dreiser, ESI)
3% - ESFJ (Hugo, more)
3% - INTP (Balzac, OR)
3% - ISTP (Gabin, SLI)
2% - ENFP (Gex, IEE)
2% - INFJ (Dostoevsky, EII)
1% - ESTJ (stirlic, LSE)
1% - ISTJ (Maxim Gorky, LSI)


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

30% - intj	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
12% - isfp	(Дюма, СЭИ)
11% - entp	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
11% - istj	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
10% - intp	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
4% - entj	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
4% - enfj	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
4% - istp	(Габен, СЛИ)
4% - isfj	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
3% - esfj	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
3% - infp	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
1% - enfp	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
1% - estp	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
1% - esfp	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
1% - infj	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
0% - estj	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

38% - ISTp (Габен, СЛИ)
13% - INTp (Бальзак, ИЛИ)
7% - ISFp (Дюма, СЭИ)
6% - ENFp (Гексли, ИЭЭ)
6% - INFj (Достоевский, ЭИИ)
5% - ISFj (Драйзер, ЭСИ)
4% - ENTp (Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
4% - ENFj (Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
4% - INTj (Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
4% - INFp (Есенин, ИЭИ)
3% - ESTj (Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
2% - ENTj (Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
2% - ESTp (Жуков, СЛЭ)
2% - ESFj (Гюго, ЭСЭ)
1% - ESFp (Наполеон, СЭЭ)
0% - ISTj (Максим Горький, ЛСИ)


----------



## rajoletes (Mar 18, 2013)

19% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
19% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
12% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
7% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
7% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
5% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
5% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
5% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
5% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
4% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
4% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
3% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
3% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
1% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
1% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
0% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

41% - ENFJ (Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
13% - ESFJ (Гюго, ЭСЭ)
10% - INTJ (Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
10% - ISTP (Габен, СЛИ)
6% - INFJ (Достоевский, ЭИИ)
6% - ISFP (Дюма, СЭИ)
5% - ENTP (Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
3% - ENFP (Гексли, ИЭЭ)
2% - INTP (Бальзак, ИЛИ)
1% - ENTJ (Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
1% - ESTP (Жуков, СЛЭ)
1% - INFP (Есенин, ИЭИ)
0% - ESTJ (Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
0% - ESFP (Наполеон, СЭЭ)
0% - ISTJ (Максим Горький, ЛСИ)

Lol 41%.
I didn't know what half of it meant and the explanations didn't help much.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Moop said:


> 41% - ENFJ (Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
> 13% - ESFJ (Гюго, ЭСЭ)
> 10% - INTJ (Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
> 10% - ISTP (Габен, СЛИ)
> ...


Well, if you want to take it again, just look at this while taking the test. 
Reinin dichotomies - Wikisocion


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Well, if you want to take it again, just look at this while taking the test.
> Reinin dichotomies - Wikisocion


Whoa a fellow violet/yellow aura! 
Never thought I would see another one.
I can't find that test anymore. It was this long page of questions and the last one was always Red Overlay. Then you could see the points tallied at the bottom for each color. Linked descriptions.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Moop said:


> Whoa a fellow violet/yellow aura!
> Never thought I would see another one.
> I can't find that test anymore. It was this long page of questions and the last one was always Red Overlay. Then you could see the points tallied at the bottom for each color. Linked descriptions.


lol... here. :happy:
Pamala Oslie's Life Colors City - Aura Colors, Life Colors, Love Colors Online Dating


----------



## Wabblejack (Jul 5, 2013)

17% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
10% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
10% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
8% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
7% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
7% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
7% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
5% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
5% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
5% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
4% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
4% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
4% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
3% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
3% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
1% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Silveresque said:


> 38% - ISTp (Габен, СЛИ)
> 13% - INTp (Бальзак, ИЛИ)
> 7% - ISFp (Дюма, СЭИ)
> 6% - ENFp (Гексли, ИЭЭ)
> ...


You sure you identify with EII?


----------



## MinusLeven (Jul 10, 2013)

33% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
14% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
14% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
7% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
6% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
4% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
4% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
3% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
2% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
2% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
2% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
2% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
2% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
1% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
1% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
1% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I had trouble understanding some of the questions, even after translating (the English was pretty broken).

24% - INFJ ( Dostoyevsky, EII ) 
15% - ENTP ( Don Quixote, ILE ) 
14% - ENFJ ( Hamlet, EIE ) 
9% - INTJ ( Robespierre, FRI ) 
8% - ISTP ( Gabin SFI ) 
5% - ISTJ ( Maxim Gorky, LSI ) 
4% - ENTJ ( Jack London, LIE ) 
4% - ESTJ ( Shtirlits, FEL ) 
4% - ISFP ( Dumas, SEI ) 
2% - ESTP ( Zhukov, SLE ) 
2% - ESFJ ( Hugo, ESE ) 
2% - INTP ( Balzac, OR ) 
2% - INFP ( Yesenin, IEI ) 
2% - ISFJ ( Dreiser, ESI ) 
1% - ENFP ( Huxley, IEE ) 
1% - ESFP ( Napoleon SEE )


These were my choices, just for the record, but like I said, not sure about the questions.


ExtraversionxIntroversion ?IntuitionxSensory ?ThinkingxEmotions ?IrrationalityxRationality ?NonchalancexPrudence ?CompliancexStubbornness ?StaticsxDynamics ?DemocracyxAristocracy ?TacticsxThe strategy ?ConstructionismxEmotiveness ?PositivismxNegativism ?JudgmentxDetermination ?GaietyxThe seriousness ?ProcessxThe result ?KvestimyxDeklatimy ? 


----------



## Tutankhamun (May 11, 2013)

48% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
6% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
6% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
5% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
5% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
4% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
4% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
4% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
4% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
3% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
3% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
2% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
2% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
2% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
2% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
1% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

15% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
15% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
12% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
12% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
9% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
7% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
5% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
5% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
5% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
4% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
3% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
3% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
2% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
2% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
2% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
1% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

18% - ENTP ( Don Quixote, ILE ) 
14% - ENTJ ( Jack London, LIE ) 
14% - ENFJ ( Hamlet, EIE ) 
11% - ISTJ ( Maxim Gorky, LSI ) 
6% - ESFP ( Napoleon SEE ) 
6% - INTJ ( Robespierre, FRI ) 
5% - ESFJ ( Hugo, ESE ) 
5% - ISTP ( Gabin SSI ) 
4% - ESTP ( Zhukov, SLE ) 
4% - INFJ ( Dostoyevsky, EII ) 
4% - ISFJ ( Dreiser, ESI ) 
3% - ESTJ ( Shtirlits, FEL ) 
3% - INTP ( Balzac, OR ) 
2% - ENFP ( Huxley, IEE ) 
1% - INFP ( Yesenin, IEI ) 
1% - ISFP ( Dumas, SEI )


----------



## DandyAndCheese (Nov 16, 2012)

22% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
13% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
9% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
7% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
5% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
5% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
5% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
5% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
5% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
4% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
4% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
4% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
4% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
4% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
2% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
1% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)


And I thought I had found my MBTI type...
I know this is socionics, but I guess it's pretty rare to have an ego that's the complete opposite of your two first Jungian functions, right?


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

28% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
11% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
9% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
9% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
7% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
5% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
5% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
4% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
4% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
4% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
4% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
3% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
3% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
3% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
3% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
2% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

45% INFp
16% ENFj
5% INFj
5% ISFj
4% ESFj
3% ENTp
3% ENTj
3% ESTp
3% ESTj
3% INTp
3% ISTp
2% ENFp
2% ESFp
1% INTj
1% ISTj
1% ISFp


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

19% - ENTp
15% - ESFj
15% - INTp
11% - INFp
8% - ISTp
6% - INFj
6% - ISFp
4% - ENFp
4% - ENFj
4% - INTj
4% - ISTj
2% - ESFp
1% - ISFj
0% - ENTj
0% - ESTp
0% - ESTj


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Cyrillic ftw.

21% - ESTP (Жуков, СЛЭ)
12% - INFP (Есенин, ИЭИ)
9% - ENTJ (Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
9% - ENFP (Гексли, ИЭЭ)
7% - ISTJ (Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
5% - ESTJ (Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
5% - ESFP (Наполеон, СЭЭ)
5% - INTP (Бальзак, ИЛИ)
5% - INFJ (Достоевский, ЭИИ)
5% - ISTP (Габен, СЛИ)
5% - ISFJ (Драйзер, ЭСИ)
3% - ENTP (Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
3% - ESFJ (Гюго, ЭСЭ)
2% - ENFJ (Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
1% - INTJ (Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
1% - ISFP (Дюма, СЭИ)


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

14% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
14% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
13% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
8% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
8% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
8% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
8% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
5% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
5% - INFJ (Достоевский, ЭИИ)
3% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
3% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
3% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)
3% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
2% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
1% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
1% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

15% - INFP	(Есенин, ИЭИ)
15% - ISFP	(Дюма, СЭИ)
11% - ENFJ	(Гамлет, ЭИЭ)
11% - INTP	(Бальзак, ИЛИ)
11% - ISTJ	(Максим Горький, ЛСИ)
8% - ENTP	(Дон Кихот, ИЛЭ)
8% - ENTJ	(Джек Лондон, ЛИЭ)
6% - ESFP	(Наполеон, СЭЭ)
3% - ESFJ	(Гюго, ЭСЭ)
3% - INTJ	(Робеспьер, ЛИИ)
3% - ISTP	(Габен, СЛИ)
2% - INFJ	(Достоевский, ЭИИ)
2% - ISFJ	(Драйзер, ЭСИ)
1% - ENFP	(Гексли, ИЭЭ)
0% - ESTP	(Жуков, СЛЭ)
0% - ESTJ	(Штирлиц, ЛСЭ)


----------

